
The Periodic Table of Software Engineering - fagnerbrack
https://imgur.com/gallery/SWDy6
======
ajarmst
"[I]f you carefully read its literature and analyse what its devotees actually
do, you will discover that software engineering has accepted as its charter
"How to program if you cannot." \--Edsger Dijkstra

------
iamwil
A periodic table of software engineering wouldn't actually look anything like
the periodic table of elements. Relationships between elements is captured in
the structure of the table. No reason to believe software has the same
relationships between its components. Also, there's nothing periodic about the
relationships between components in software engineering.

Gets my goat.

------
cup-of-tea
Nice list of buzzwords.

~~~
glandium
It's a very large buzzword bingo card.

------
executesorder66
Needs less jpeg.

~~~
Finnucane
Software engineering: the construction of an elaborate joke that no one can
actually read.

